# I just bought a book called, "Crappie Wisdom"



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

In an attempt to learn some more about crappies so I don't get skunked I bought a book called, "Crappie Wisdom" for 7.00 off of Amazon.com

Can't wait to get it and can't wait to get back out to WB to try some more tactics.

Bill


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill 

That has been one of the best books I have come across for learning the ins and outs of crappie. Im sure there are alot of other books out there but that is a good start. I started to go through mine and highlight some of the things I think are key to remembering and also refreshing the mind. One of the great things about the book is it is broke down into the seasons, so you dont have to read the hole thing right away, you can put the fall and winter chapters on the back burner since it will be some time till you need that info, but if your like me you will read it cover to cover , then pick it apart. This time of the year you need to spend less time reading and more time fishing.. 

Sowbelly


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Bill throughout the book it list the best way in Spring how to work the weedbeds from the eyar before and that is great learning wisdom for sure.
Good Choice,
JimG


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for recommending it to me Jim!


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I found that book on the reduced price shelf at Borders last year, along with one called "Walleye Tactics". I think I paid $5.00 or so each. Two good books.


----------

